# 4 NUEVAS TORRES! - Capital Center en San Isidro



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

*Las torres que se anunciaron unos dias atras*​
*TORRES CAPITAL CENTER​*








*VISTA GENERAL*​








*ELEVACIONES*








TAG Arquitectos propone un nuevo orden urbano en nuestra capital. Esta ambiciosa obra a gran escala, en el corazón de San Isidro, está llamada a integrar tanto las necesidades empresariales como las comerciales de la ciudad en un solo complejo

El crecimiento apurado y a menudo improvisado que ha sufrido nuestra urbe en las últimas décadas va de la mano con la formación de patrones urbanos fruto de soluciones improvisadas, donde la importancia del largo plazo fue poca o nula. Ciertas entidades no han tenido otra opción que fragmentarse y repartirse en viviendas adaptadas, a lo largo y ancho de la capital: un fenómeno que sin duda supone un impedimento para el funcionamiento óptimo de las mismas. De hecho, existen edificaciones creadas expresamente para oficinas con la infraestructura necesaria, aunque por lo general se trata de la apilación sucesiva de oficinas diversas. 

La importancia del Capital Center, megaproyecto de 90.432 m² construidos, se recoge del afán organizador y cohesionador del mismo. Este reunirá cuatro torres independientes --de 10.500 m², 21 pisos y seis ascensores cada una-- que alojarán a cuatro empresas o entidades independientes, en una ubicación envidiable. Debajo de estas se encuentra un centro comercial que cuenta con seis salas de cine, varios restaurantes, un 'home center' y 1.400 espacios para estacionar vehículos. 

Vale recalcar que se trata de una de las primeras demoliciones (si no es la primera) de un edificio en funcionamiento para dar paso a una obra de tremenda envergadura. Todo un cambio en la vida, el orden y la escala de nuestros patrones urbanos. 


*Más información*
Teléfonos: 422-6006 / 440-0255. 

*Ficha técnica*
Arquitectura. TAG arquitectos. 
Contacto. Teléf. 242-2004.
Director del proyecto. Miguel Monge Sánchez. 
Desarrollo del proyecto. Nicolás Lipthay Allen. 
Estructuras. Gallegos, Casabonne, Arango y Quezada. 
Gerencia del proyecto. Gaby Quezada.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

No me gustan !!!!


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

esta bien el proyecto.Para cuando?


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Wow! Qué gran proyecto, Filter! 
Si bien las torres tienen un estilo sencillo, en conjunto van a conformar una unidad arquitectónica impresionante y agradable a la vista, y con una altura apreciable.
Viniendo del sur, van a constituir la puerta de entrada a la zona de los grandes y modernos edificios de San Isidro.
Chévere!


----------



## FerGon (Jun 7, 2004)

Lindo proyecto!

El edificio que van a demoler es del las oficinas de wong no?


----------



## francis2064 (Nov 4, 2005)

mas obras de este tipo se deberian de hacer en el pais y dejar de lado los edificios pegados unos a otros


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Que bien !!! ,, que buen proyecto !! ,, con centro comercial y todo ,, Nice !!!


----------



## nicolaselguera77 (Aug 25, 2005)

Que tiren ese edificio viejo y empiezen la construccion de las TOWER YA¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## jErEmIaS (Jan 27, 2006)

cheveeee el proyectooooo pero cuanto mediran las 4 torres???? ahhh y como que el diseño no me gustan!!!....... se ven simple!........................... saludos =)


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

jErEmIaS said:


> cheveeee el proyectooooo pero cuanto mediran las 4 torres????


La medida exacta no la han dicho, pero le calculo 84-85 metros a cada una.


----------



## jErEmIaS (Jan 27, 2006)

*OKAS!*



Filter said:


> La medida exacta no la han dicho, pero le calculo 84-85 metros a cada una.


ahh ok SI PARECE TENER UNA CIERTA ALTURA!!........ bueno a esas alturas ya estamo acostumbrados! JAJAJA!....... GRACIAS SALUDOS.................


----------



## Ebesness (Jan 23, 2006)

Me parece muy bien que se hagan proyectos asi. No lucen mal las torres. Buena filter!


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Me gustaría que la demolición fuese con explosivos, para contemplar cómo se desploma el edificio viejo. Creo que nunca se ha hecho así en el país, no?


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Hace poco lei en un diario (si no me falla la memoria era Gestion) en donde decian que este año se consolidaba el boom de la construccion para el pais y en especial Lima.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

pedro1011 said:


> Me gustaría que la demolición fuese con explosivos, para contemplar cómo se desploma el edificio viejo. Creo que nunca se ha hecho así en el país, no?


Creo que nunca se ha dado una demolicion de ese tipo en Lima.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

En cambio a mi no me gusta el render, estoy segura con la seguridad que me da el ser sumamente positiva de que esas imàgenes no le hacen mèrito al diseño. No puedo creer que se invierta tanto dinero en algo que parezca edificios de oficinas de los años 50 de Nueva York, tan lineales, esos muros acortinados en vidrio de color me dan la impresiòn de modernidad y el detalle de la parte superior es muy singular, ojalà pronto se publiquen mejores renders.

Sin menospreciar querido Emilio, ya que admiro esa posibilidad que tienes de traer al foro este tipo de noticias de pura arquitectura peruana, pero como entenderàs doy mi opiniòn mas sincera


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

pedro1011 said:


> Me gustaría que la demolición fuese con explosivos, para contemplar cómo se desploma el edificio viejo. Creo que nunca se ha hecho así en el país, no?


Si ya decia yo que eres medio terrorista


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Yo solo cumplo con poner la info que tenga a la mano, no tiene porque molestarme si a todos no les gusta el diseño, la belleza es subjetiva, si consigo mas renders los posteare. kay:


----------



## jErEmIaS (Jan 27, 2006)

pedro1011 said:


> Me gustaría que la demolición fuese con explosivos, para contemplar cómo se desploma el edificio viejo. Creo que nunca se ha hecho así en el país, no?


claro como nunca se ha echo en el país, ojala se haga eso acá PERO TE DIRÉ QUE EL PERÚ TODAVIA NO TIENE ESE TIPO DE EXPLOCIVOS PARA HACER LA DEMOLICION bueno tedavia tenemos la bola demoledora JOJOJOIIII. SUENA GRACIOSO NO????????........................... ¬¬ OK!!!.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

A mi me gusta la idea del centro comercial con multicines en la parte baja de las torres.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Vane de Rosas said:


> Si ya decia yo que eres medio terrorista


Si, amiguita. Así que cúidate y no me bannees, diga lo que diga, porque ya conozco tu dirección en Guayaquil. Y acabo de comprar un lote muy variado de anfo, cartuchitos y cartuchotes.
Demoler!!! Demoler!!! :bash:


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Con estas torres, el hotel y un par de proyectos más, el skyline de Lima está ha empezando a tomar más forma. Lo que si hubiera preferido es 2 torres de 42 pisos en vez de cuatro de 21.


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

sebvill said:


> Con estas torres, el hotel y un par de proyectos más, el skyline de Lima está ha empezando a tomar más forma. Lo que si hubiera preferido es 2 torres de 42 pisos en vez de cuatro de 21.


. De acuerdo contigo Sebvil y un poquitin más modernas sería aún mejor...


----------



## geyser (Feb 26, 2006)

Bueno, de todas maneras luce moderno y va de la mano con la mayoria de construcciones de la zona... Creo que cuando se alcance densidad, los nuevos proyectos van a ganar altura...


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Me gustan! Bien cheveres!


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

pacolam said:


> No me gustan !!!!


Pero es nada ¡¡¡¡¡ 
A mi gusto estan bien simpaticonas las torres ademas tienen 80 metros seria algo novedoso para Lima ademas creo que el render no las favorece en nada.
Estos edificios estara cerac de la zona financiera de san isidro????


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

que buen proyecto, de culminarse esta obra iniciara un boom de construccion de edificios de oficinas, siempre tiene que haber un comienzo, y este lo es..........yo le calculo entre 85 y 90 metros de alto.


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

Las fotos de Filter fueron extraidas del suplemento decorar&construir de el comercio. No se Uds, pero prefiero mil veces esta complejo de 4 torres a ese edificio horrible que esta detras de metro. Ademas, no se mucho de arquitectura y esas cosas pero el diseño me gusta, ademas seria el primer complejo de torres de tal magnitud en Lima.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

A mi me gusta, espero las construyan.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

No son obras de arte, pero quitando todo criterio critico-arquitectonico, no se ven mal y estan mejor que el mamarracho que esta puesto ahi.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

XD


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

21 pisos es poco...pero no se ven mal. Otros edificios enanos más para Lima


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Que buen proyecto¡¡¡¡


----------



## jErEmIaS (Jan 27, 2006)

Juan1912 said:


> 21 pisos es poco...pero no se ven mal. Otros edificios enanos más para Lima


SI TIENES RAXONNNN!!.................... saludos=)


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

skyperu34 said:


> que buen proyecto, de culminarse esta obra iniciara un boom de construccion de edificios de oficinas, siempre tiene que haber un comienzo, y este lo es..........yo le calculo entre 85 y 90 metros de alto.


Yo tambien creo que este puede ser el inicio de un boom de oficinas, El Nacional y la remodelacion de edificios era un inicio tibio, pero 4 torres de 85 metros mas un mall es una buena señal, ojala y pronto salga el render del Libertador.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

asi es, y con lulu de presidenta, TENDREMOS UN BOOM CONSTRUCTIVO MAS ACELERADO Y DE PROYECTOS DE MAYOR ENVERGADURA !


----------



## francis2064 (Nov 4, 2005)

Juan1912 said:


> 21 pisos es poco...pero no se ven mal. Otros edificios enanos más para Lima


aca en miami tambien todos los edificios son enanos y nadie puede negar que es una ciudad muy moderna, asi que yo no se por que tanta cosa por tener rascacielos en lima.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

skyperu34 said:


> asi es, y con lulu de presidenta, TENDREMOS UN BOOM CONSTRUCTIVO MAS ACELERADO Y DE PROYECTOS DE MAYOR ENVERGADURA !


Lo mas importante para los inversionistas es la seguridad de que van a poder invertir sin riesgos y Lourdes (o Alan) son las mejores garantias, Ollanta por otro lado no da ninguna garantia, por ende la innversion proyectada fuga de todos modos. Nos quedamos sin nuevos edificios


----------



## uspaorkoo (Jan 29, 2006)

a mi si me gusta el diseño...en lo simple esta el gusto.


----------



## uspaorkoo (Jan 29, 2006)

es verdad eso de edificios enanos....porque mejor en vez de hacer 4 no hacen uno solo pero alto?


----------



## Mark1983 (Jan 9, 2006)

cuando cera el dia que lima tendra un edifiicio grande y vien alto ? digan. porfavor
estoy cansado de ver estas torrecitas mediocres mientras que en toda america latina quieren apuntar por los 80 pisos a 100


----------



## Mark1983 (Jan 9, 2006)

cuando cera el dia que lima tendra un edifiicio grande y vien alto ? digan. porfavor
estoy cansado de ver estas torrecitas mediocres mientras que en toda america latina quieren apuntar por los 80 pisos a 100 :bash: :bash: :bash:


----------



## BHK27 (Mar 25, 2006)

No me atrae mucho el diseno aunque va a cambiar la zona financiera de Lima. Sera una muy buena adicion, creo que la razon por la cual no se deciden por 2 altas torres en vez de 4 no tan altas es que sale mucho mas barato el proyecto.


----------



## BHK27 (Mar 25, 2006)

francis2064 said:


> aca en miami tambien todos los edificios son enanos y nadie puede negar que es una ciudad muy moderna, asi que yo no se por que tanta cosa por tener rascacielos en lima.


Bueno la diferencia es que los edificios enanos de Miami son mas del doble de altos que los de Lima. La unica razon por la cual Miami no tiene un edificio mas alto que 237 metros es la proximidad del aeropuerto a Downtown. Muchos proyectos han sido reducidos de altura por la FAA por estar proximos al aeropuerto. Es de lo mas estupido que e escuchado pero en fin.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

francis2064 said:


> aca en miami tambien todos los edificios son enanos y nadie puede negar que es una ciudad muy moderna, asi que yo no se por que tanta cosa por tener rascacielos en lima.


Pero igual, miami no es la gran cosa, y bueno, un rascacielos en Lima creo que sí es importante ya que no solo se trataría únicamente de crear más oficinas en un solo edificio sino crear un edificio que pueda ser ícono de la ciudad


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 29, 2005)

Estan muy bien las torres eso le dará más consolidacion al sky de San Isidro.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

Miami se esta armando en skyline.Mi amigo se acaba de comprar un departamento en el edificio nuevo,al lado de consulado en Brickell.


----------



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

Me parece una buena noticia, ojalá se construyan pronto. Concuerdo con que las podrían haber diseñado algo más altas.


----------



## wallh (Jun 12, 2005)

¿por qué no hecen 2 torres de 42 pisos en vez de cuatro torres de 21? imaginen cómo quedaría la ciudad...


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

*buena noticia...*

la cosa es que empiecen con las demoliciones y las excavaciones de las cimentaciones para creer......por que vivimos soñando de muchos proyectos q son solo proyectos....... q bien si se ejecutaria este año todos los ya indicados y en 2 años se veria un cambio total de 100% en esa zona de san isidro.

*francamente 4 edificios de 21 pisos es muy bueno, pero mejor seria uno de 40 pisos mas 2 de 25 pisos*, por que *no es igual * a decir:

4 de 21 = 2 de 42 pisos, por q es mas costoso cuanto mas alto es un edificio, por los costos de las cimentaciones y la envergadura de vigas y columnas mas por lo dificultoso de trabajar en mas altura.

ver para creer.


----------



## AC78 (Sep 27, 2005)

Yo tampoco no veo la razon por la cual quieren un rascacielo en Lima pero ya!!!! Yo creo que se veria muy solito el pobre, por lo menos 10 de una para asi de una vez por toda matar ese pajarito por el que tanto nos han jodido a todos aca en SSC.


----------



## Marvey21 (Dec 25, 2005)

Se ven bien las torres, pero les falta algo , un no se que....ayer pase por ahi, estube por las begonias tambien, esta muy lindo san isidro y pude ver la remodelación de los edificios de plaza del sol, van a quedar muy cheveres...ojala construya más y más


----------



## freddiewa (Apr 9, 2006)

Muy chevere este nuevo Proyecto. Se va a ver bien bacan. Quisiera saber que fue de el proyecto de la torre del Banco Latino, el edificio que deberia estar encima del Ripley de San Isidro. Recuerdo que era un edificio gigante, muy parecido a uno de Santiago (lamentablemente parece que lo cancelaron cuando Interbank compro el Latino). Tambien quisiera saber por el proyecto del hotel Libertador, en que anda? Es mi primer Post =)

Saludos a todos


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

^^^^ Freddiewa, no sé las repuestas de tus dudas, pero espero q la pases chévere con nosotros.

anda regístrate en el censo.

saludos.


----------



## CHINOAL2011 (Apr 15, 2006)

*SOBRE LAS 4S*

Que horrible esa cosa!!!!!!!!!!!! acaso eso eso es arquitectura? mmmmm....piensen bien antes de derrumbar ese edifico tan emblematico, segun Jose Beingolea ese edificio es lo maximo!!!!! me hizo analizarlo en mi clase de peruana 3!!!!!!!!!! Oigan avisen cuando lo demuelen pa tomar foto!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Personalmente a mi si me agradan esos 4 edificios, y la primera planta que va ser un gran centro comercial.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

La verdad que esos cuatro edificios son mil veces mejores dle que está ahí ahorita, el actual es un asco la vdd, un mamarracho antiguo. No sé como te puede gustar ChinoAL2011.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

CHINOAL2011 said:


> Que horrible esa cosa!!!!!!!!!!!! acaso eso eso es arquitectura? mmmmm....piensen bien antes de derrumbar ese edifico tan emblematico, segun Jose Beingolea ese edificio es lo maximo!!!!! me hizo analizarlo en mi clase de peruana 3!!!!!!!!!! Oigan avisen cuando lo demuelen pa tomar foto!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Disculpa pero en mi opinion ese edificio es HORRIBLE.


----------



## hcastgu (Feb 20, 2006)

ALGUIEN SABE SOBRE ESTE PROYECTO.....SI ENVERDAD LO VANA CONSTRUIR O QUEDO EN NADA?????


----------



## Indochine (Jun 2, 2006)

Mark1983 said:


> cuando cera el dia que lima tendra un edifiicio grande y vien alto ? digan. porfavor
> estoy cansado de ver estas torrecitas mediocres mientras que en toda america latina quieren apuntar por los 80 pisos a 100


tener edificios extemadamente altos no creo que sea la gran maravilla en sudamerica, lima es una de las grandes capitales y eso no lo quita nadie, ya quisieran tener otras ciudades con "grandes rascacielos en sudamerica" la clase arquitectonica de lima y todo lo que aun falta por explotar(rivieras del rimac,centro de lima, costa verde, isla san lorenzo,etc)... es un buen proyecto el capital center, por ahi que le deverian dar unas pinceladas de modernidad, con unas formas ovaladas caerian bien, recuerden que en esa parte de la ciudad hay varios edificios con buenos diseños y los nuevos deverian superar en calidad.


----------



## Germinal (Nov 5, 2006)

No abran threat viejos.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

hcastgu said:


> ALGUIEN SABE SOBRE ESTE PROYECTO.....SI ENVERDAD LO VANA CONSTRUIR O QUEDO EN NADA?????


Si NADIE ha posteado en éste thread es porque hasta ahora nadie sabe nada. 

Sentido común.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Armen threads nuevos con informaciòn refrescante, no para hacer preguntas.

Salute


----------

